# Just posted a video.....but with Matrixs reminder...it was questionable



## Paco Dennis (Dec 23, 2021)

Kind of like treading on thin ice.


----------



## Nathan (Dec 23, 2021)

Paco Dennis said:


> Kind of like treading on thin ice.


Was it political or porn?


----------



## Paco Dennis (Dec 23, 2021)

Nathan said:


> Was it political or porn?


There were assumptions that could be politically bias. It is so touchy to talk about this stuff.


----------



## chic (Dec 25, 2021)

Paco Dennis said:


> There were assumptions that could be politically bias. It is so touchy to talk about this stuff.


Since it's about health primarily and politics secondarily, I would have been interested, but that's a moot point. This whole thing is so closely tied to politics, it's hard to talk about one without ever mentioning the other.


----------

